

Ustream Launches Watershed, A Pay-As-You-Go Live Streaming Service For Enterprises - Mazy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/17/ustreamtv-launches-watershed-a-pay-as-you-go-live-streaming-service-for-enterprises/

======
teej
It seems -way- overpriced at the low end of the spectrum. I used to run a live
show + Q&A for my Facebook game last year using Ustream. To use Watershed, it
would have cost me over $600 a month for something that was inferior to what I
was already doing. In a few work hours (and $0), I was able to throw up a
branded page on my site with the ustream feed embeded next to a customized
Meebo room. Saving this one time hassle would not have been worth the cost.

~~~
wmf
Yeah, this appears to be 10x the price of Wowza EC2 on the low end. Granted,
it's more powerful.

